# laptop: dangerous??



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

The screen of my laptop is all cracked (don't ask how!) but I have some important files on there. It isn't dangerous to use my computer until I get it fixed, eh??


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Just don't touch the screen and there's no danger. Google says: "Should the LCD panel glass ever break, never touch the liquid inside. Doing so can cause skin irritation and inflammation. Should liquid from the LCD panel accidentally get into your mouth, immediately wash your mouth with water and then consult a physician. Should liquid from the LCD panel accidentally get into your eyes or onto your skin, immediately rinse for at least 15 minutes with clean tap water and then consult a physician." So no matter how thirsty you are, don't drink from your screen. 

If you can get the laptop open you could remove the hard drive instead to get your files. Laptops are quite annoying to try to open though.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Well as long as the laptop screen turns on and you can see the desktop, I guess it's alright to backup your important files to a dvd or cd disc. Another thing you could do if you can still boot up your laptop fine (*warning, huge nerd alert here* ), you can buy a hard drive enclousure like this one, carefully remove your laptop hard drive, connect the hard drive enclosure to a desktop computer and transfer important files from there. Just remember to install your hard drive back to your laptop when you send it back for repairs. Good luck.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Also, if your screen is totally dead but the thing still seems to otherwise work, you can connect it to a regular computer monitor and continue to use it almost like usual (though it's not much of a portable computer anymore).

-Ryan


----------

